# Cracked Acer Aspire Laptop Screen



## dizzypeach (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a 3 month old Acer Aspire laptop with a completely cracked screen. Ball hit it. 

Wondering if i replace it, myself so i dont have to pay $650! is it easy? 

Also, i have tried to connect a monitor to it so i can see if it still boots up and have been unable to do so. I might be hitting the wrong keys but not sure. 

I dont have the exact model number on me now, i'm at work, but i am pretty sure its in the 5000 series.

Could a cracked screen eff up the hard drive? and entire system?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check this site for possible service manuals

if its not there, maybe post exactly which acer you have and maybe one can be found. 

You should still be able to run and external monitor with your laptop.


----------



## dizzypeach (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll post the model number when i get home later. 

do those manuals actually give you instructions?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

they are service manuals, they should givel instructions.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Its a bit tricky but with a bit of pride and care, a service manual you should be fine, also I believe to switch monitors you press the 'Fn' key + F5 or F6.


----------



## dizzypeach (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok so the laptop model is Aspire 3680-2633. I am going to try tonight to switch to monitor mode again. 

I'm pretty technical savvy so if i have instructions on how to do it i think i can pull it off.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Frustration is the key to disaster.


----------



## dizzypeach (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone know a site where i can get instructions on how to remove my laptop screen?


----------



## dizzypeach (Nov 29, 2007)

I TOOK THE SCREEN OUT NO PROBLEM! but... can i now attach the s cable and try to boot up on my tv screen???


----------

